# AM4 vs. AM4+



## Super XP (Feb 27, 2017)

Based on AMD's Road map, they have a Socket AM4+ coming out in 2019. The same as what they did with AM2 > AM2+ & AM3 > AM3+. 
I was hoping they just stick to AM4, and forget about the +. Slightly changing the socket this way will render AM4 UN-Upgradable. As with what happened with previous sockets. 

I think it's a discussion to have. Because Socket AM3+ lasted for "Many More" years versus the None Plus version AM3. Will this repeat with AM4?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Super XP said:


> Based on AMD's Road map, they have a Socket AM4+ coming out in 2019. The same as what they did with AM2 > AM2+ & AM3 > AM3+.
> I was hoping they just stick to AM4, and forget about the +. Slightly changing the socket this way will render AM4 UN-Upgradable. As with what happened with previous sockets.
> 
> I think it's a discussion to have. Because Socket AM3+ lasted for "Many More" years versus the None Plus version AM3. Will this repeat with AM4?



most likely, fyi some boards that were just AM3 but not AM3+ could support Bulldozer and Piledriver


----------



## Kanan (Feb 28, 2017)

It's good that they will upgrade it after some time, because it'll bring more and new features as well.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 28, 2017)

Im planning on AM4+ or whatever it may be before I upgrade from my current AMD system. I find Version 2 always to be the better option.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 28, 2017)

I've gone from AM2+ to AM3 to AM3+ lol
But I admit there was plenty time between them when I upgraded. AM3+ lasted me for 2X the amount I owned AM2+ and AM3 combined.  

I'll get AM4 only if ASUS releases a serious ROG Mobo. Ie. Crosshair VI Formula or Extreme.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 28, 2017)

I might very well switch boards when the time comes.


----------

